# New here



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> And now your avatar and profile picture are the same. Bless. <333


What's the point of a profile picture? Why would it be different from your avatar?


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> What's the point of a profile picture? Why would it be different from your avatar?


To show that you have more than one image you enjoy and says something about you. You are pretty one note, though. :tongue:


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> To show that you have more than one image you enjoy and says something about you. You are pretty one note, though. :tongue:


You are suggesting that anyone would ever need a picture other than my avatar, which is heretical. I refuse to participate in this profile picture nonsense.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

cue5c said:


> Who?


Why do you treat your wiphs (wiphes? wivies? ) so poorly?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> Idk, she's probably inventing imaginary friends again.
> :ninja:


:dry: And I was trying to stick up for you. Never again! 

*storms off supposedly to do that work that's been procrastinated on all damn day*


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Aww sweet that you were thinking about me <3 You can thank/blame Cue who kept bugging me about it.


*is definitely not sweet*
*has no attachments to anything or anyone*
*is very good at nodding convincingly*
Your arrival, btw, has got me two achievements, so cheers for that


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

@Dr. Jacoby 7 more posts and you'll be able to access the mafia forums! But I know you're diligently working on your So Weird thoughts, so I understand if it takes a while for you to get those 7 posts.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

hawkataine said:


> *is definitely not sweet*
> *has no attachments to anything or anyone*
> *is very good at nodding convincingly*
> Your arrival, btw, has got me two achievements, so cheers for that


How did I get you achievements?


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> @Dr. Jacoby 7 more posts and you'll be able to access the mafia forums! But I know you're diligently working on your So Weird thoughts, so I understand if it takes a while for you to get those 7 posts.


Yup I have definitely worked on that since my lunch break ended. Very diligently indeed.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> How did I get you achievements?


I now have 25 friends and 150 posts. Yay me.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Yup I have definitely worked on that since my lunch break ended. Very diligently indeed.


Oh, I have no doubt.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Oh, I have no doubt.


And I have to watch/write about The Originals when I get home too. Oooooh well, it'll just be a writing heavy evening.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> And I have to watch/write about The Originals when I get home too. Oooooh well, it'll just be a writing heavy evening.


Well if you finished one the other may not be as difficult...


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Well if you finished one the other may not be as difficult...


Buuuuuut I've got work stuff to do. And you made me post here haha


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Buuuuuut I've got work stuff to do. And you made me post here haha


I did not make you post here! I've told you to join a milllllion times you weren't busy. So when do you join? :dry:


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> I did not make you post here! I've told you to join a milllllion times you weren't busy. So when do you join? :dry:


It's how I work, my primary motivator is procrastination.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> It's how I work, my primary motivator is procrastination.


I know it's how you work, which is why I even posted the link since telling you the site name was clearly not enough. It had to be easily clickable as your mind wandered.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

Clyme said:


> Hey there, Dr. Jacoby.
> Ah, so I see. You were dragged here by some members of the hoard which cluster around this forum.
> 
> I regret to inform you that you'll eventually become assimilated and be one of us.
> I hope you enjoy your time here despite that, though.


Hey Clyme, thanks for the greeting! I usually manage to avoid assimilation fairly well... but then again I'm here haha.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> I know it's how you work, which is why I even posted the link since telling you the site name was clearly not enough. It had to be easily clickable as your mind wandered.


I actually did get here by clicking that link!


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> I actually did get here by clicking that link!


Again: one note and predictable. :tongue:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hey Clyme, thanks for the greeting! I usually manage to avoid assimilation fairly well... but then again I'm here haha.


Hey there, no worries at all.

We all said the same thing coming here, but ah well, here we are.
You get used to it though, definitely.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Again: one note and predictable. :tongue:


I don't like you anymore  

Also I have sixteen posts now.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> I don't like you anymore
> 
> Also I have sixteen posts now.


What you quoted applies to that first statement. Hi.

And yes, you do. My cynical side figured that's why you replied to Clyme. roud:


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> What you quoted applies to that first statement. Hi.
> 
> And yes, you do. My cynical side figured that's why you replied to Clyme. roud:


You're a horrible person. I just figured I shouldn't only respond to people I already knew :tongue:


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> You're a horrible person. I just figured I shouldn't only respond to people I already knew :tongue:


I told you "good boy" when you finally created a thread. Of course I'm a horrible person!


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> I told you "good boy" when you finally created a thread. Of course I'm a horrible person!


You just said that because you thought I didn't see that post, didn't you? I just chose to ignore it.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

What is this new thing I'm supposed to be able to see anyway?


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> What is this new thing I'm supposed to be able to see anyway?


Entertainment plaza--> game something or other----> mafia


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> You just said that because you thought I didn't see that post, didn't you? I just chose to ignore it.


Nope. I figured you'd ignored it.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

cue5c said:


> Entertainment plaza--> game something or other----> mafia


Oooh yay I found it. Now I can play mafia here... someday... maybe.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

*wonders who's this new specimen cue seems to have coaxed into to joining us*


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Oooh yay I found it. Now I can play mafia here... someday... maybe.


:happy:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Dr. Jacoby 

WELCOME!


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *wonders who's this new specimen cue seems to have coaxed into to joining us*


Hey! I'm Jacoby/John/Whatever. Cue and I bonded over our tv nerdery on another site and he's slowly lured me to other dark corners of the internet and introduced me to some of the other residents here. Hobbies include procrastinating and editing my posts like crazy. Thanks for saying hi in a very indirect fashion! :happy:


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

@Dr. Jacoby, fair warning cue is a monster. No matter how cute and adorable he is on the outside, especially when he's drunk, you mustn't let him get into your head. The psychological masterwork that is cue can hardly be tamed so be on your guard. 


* *




Asylum still hurts @cue5c. :frustrating::sad:


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hey! I'm Jacoby/John/Whatever. Cue and I bonded over our tv nerdery on another site and he's slowly lured me to other dark corners of the internet and introduced me to some of the other residents here. Hobbies include procrastinating and editing my posts like crazy. Thanks for saying hi in a very indirect fashion! :happy:


*waves hi to Jacoby* But I seem to be too late. Cue has already sunk his teeth into this one. Alas, I might not be able to save this one.

ebwop = Edit By Way Of Post

^^This will likely become your friend in mafia.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> @Dr. Jacoby, fair warning cue is a monster. No matter how cute and adorable he is on the outside, especially when he's drunk, you mustn't let him get into your head. The psychological masterwork that is cue can hardly be tamed so be on your guard.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Hahaha thanks for the warning but it's too late by now... I've already known him for a little while now. Though it took a while for him to show his evil side...


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hahaha thanks for the warning but it's too late by now... I've already known him for a little while now. Though it took a while for him to show his evil side...


Just until you called me by my real fake name and awoke it inside of me....inside of you.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hahaha thanks for the warning but it's too late by now... I've already known him for a little while now. Though it took a while for him to show his evil side...


I've noticed. 

And he does tend to show his dark side after the trap has already been sprung.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

@Dr. Jacobyyyyyyyy you're herrrrrrrrrrre!!!


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hello! Just created my account and don't know what's happening. I know a couple of people who forced me to make an account here


Don't be sad J! We only wanted you here cause we like you so much <3


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't mind me, I don't know this person and I never post in the intro threads. Just here for an easy thank *whistles while walking down the street throwing a ball to the ground then catching it as it bounces back up.*


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

Dyslexicon said:


> Hi, @Dr. Jacoby, pleasantly surprised to see that the name was not taken! I didn't see this before now, so welcome! roud:


Hey Dizzy! <333 I think the period helps make the username unique, haha.


----------



## Dr. Jacoby (Apr 6, 2015)

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Don't be sad J! We only wanted you here cause we like you so much <3


Hey Pol! Glad you found me eventually. Yay someone likes me :happy:


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hey Pol! Glad you found me eventually. Yay someone likes me :happy:


I needed @hawkataine to show me where you were hiding out! But I found you at last <3 

And of course I like you! We played Cue's buddy game, we tiny chatted, you played awesomely and you're an awesome person! What's not to like <3 :happy:

And you finally made it here  so exciting!!!


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Of course, she wouldn't need me to show her where you're hiding out if you came and played mafia... :ninja:


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

I think your swell. Here have a song... on me.


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hey! I'm Jacoby/John/Whatever. Cue and I bonded over our tv nerdery on another site and he's slowly lured me to other dark corners of the internet and introduced me to some of the other residents here. Hobbies include procrastinating and *editing my posts like crazy*. Thanks for saying hi in a very indirect fashion! :happy:


The Mafia subforum may not be the place for you. Except, it is, of course. 

(Hi.)


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Dyslexicon said:


> Hi, @Dr. Jacoby, pleasantly surprised to see that the name was not taken! I didn't see this before now, so welcome! roud:


And you won't see it again because you don't look at your subscribed threads :ninja:


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Jacoby said:


> Hey Dizzy! <333 I think the period helps make the username unique, haha.


A man with a period? Very unique.


----------



## rhondajean (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello. Just started on this site last evening. Looks like fun. I'm a ISFJ and I love to read and take tests to learn more about myself. Looking for others who are new here and wanting friends. Check out my profile for more info.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@rhondajean

WELCOME!


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to Personality Cafe! I hope you like it here! :happy:


----------

